# Putting a reel together



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi all,
Latest chapter in my ever evolving professional reel, i had to put together something that was meant to feature as strong candidates as possible, and show what i could do.

Not as easy as it may sound, is to be discerning of one's own strengths and flaws, and also decide what genres you want to market yourself for?
So putting a reel together is something that needs to be thought of carefully.
A good friend was making the good point that your reel is as good as your weakest tune in there.
Throw out the stuff that is not up to the same level as the other tracks. And that means exercising some detachment from yourself.
Also, less is more: no need to include 45 minutes of music!
Five great tracks can make a great impression!
And again, make sure you feature things that you really love doing!

My personal problem, is that i am a bit all over the place. I do like so many different genres, that it may be harder to establish a personal, recognizable style as a consequence.
So my reel radically shifts from one piece to another.
But that's who i am, and in the long run, being adaptable is not a bad thing, me thinks.

Another thing, i decided to get my 6 tracks mastered by a really talented man, and it made a world of a difference!
It seems obvious, but i have always cut corners with mastering and done it myself.
Sure you save money, but in the long run, you shortchange yourself, because your music will never sound as good as when mixed by a talented engineer, and we are competing against top shelf soundtracks, so our reel needs to be in the ballpark in order to be convincing...
In my case, it made a great difference.

I hope that some of those points were useful to you: please add suggestions of your own, and i hope you'll enjoy this!!



Feel free to post yours too!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 14, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Sounds good, Patrick!!
> 
> I would edit it a bit as follows, just because the listener will get the vibe and idea quicker than you realize:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestions: i will look into it: much appreciated!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 14, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Sounds good, Patrick!!
> 
> I would edit it a bit as follows, just because the listener will get the vibe and idea quicker than you realize:
> 
> ...



Ka00, i updated my reel, following your suggestions mostly.
I found that on a couple of tracks your edits cut away too much, but it was a good call to shorten it: the attention span of busy professionals can be very limited.
Thanks again!


----------



## muk (Oct 15, 2018)

Congrats Patrick, these are great tracks. And the professional mastering shows, they sound awesome. It is quite a range of different styles, but I think you put them together cleverly in the reel. Makes me want to create a reel for myself.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 15, 2018)

muk said:


> Congrats Patrick, these are great tracks. And the professional mastering shows, they sound awesome. It is quite a range of different styles, but I think you put them together cleverly in the reel. Makes me want to create a reel for myself.


Thank you so much Muk!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 15, 2018)

I thoroughly enjoyed your demo reel Patrick! Well done!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 16, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed your demo reel Patrick! Well done!!


Thanks so much Bill!
I hope all is well!


----------

